# Porcelain doll making anybody



## Wilberforce (Nov 14, 2016)

Is anyone still doing this, it seems to have dropped out of fashion,I gues because of all the cheap garbage dolls that were sold on the tv but I still have a kiln and am currently making dolls house people for my house.


----------

